# DIN1-Does anyone know when they release blocks?



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

I look all night and never see them pop up. The only blocks I can get lately are the reserved ones they send me.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

When someome cancels a reserved its released either 24 hours in advance or right away if it's less than 24 hours at that time


----------

